
Operation Soft Cell: A Worldwide Campaign Against Telecommunications Providers - mzs
https://www.cybereason.com/blog/operation-soft-cell-a-worldwide-campaign-against-telecommunications-providers
======
mzs
good article[1] & reporter's thread[2]

1:
[https://apnews.com/e72c0141f1c54ad68c9f5f78d6a6c7e6](https://apnews.com/e72c0141f1c54ad68c9f5f78d6a6c7e6)

2:
[https://twitter.com/razhael/status/1143590451343220736](https://twitter.com/razhael/status/1143590451343220736)

